# Old reliable lures



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

do you like apples?










How do you like them aaples?


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

a teardrop in my opinion is the best all around ice fishing lure and that goes for open water, sometimes, too. in the spring, teardrop/bobber with minnow/waxworm is great for perch. steelhead also hit that well. in the summer, teardrops work grear for gills/crappie/and other panfish. just thought i would add another suggestion.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

For river bass I like smaller sized Rapala countdowns and floating minnows. Black with gold sides.

A Rooster Tail in Salmon Fly pattern with gold blade is a close second. I also do well with bass and trout with homemade spinners in chrome or gold.

For river musky I like old style Hot 'n Tots in chrome. Husky Jerks, blue with silver sides produced two fish on my last musky outing.


----------



## IT pimp 2002 (Apr 2, 2002)

This is by far one of the most informative treads I have read to date. I now have to go apply all these methods. 
BTW I like the sinking Rapala natural in the spring, and chartruce in the fall, everything hits em!


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

sorry lemme try again


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

SWEET Sideshow, best darn colors for them eyes on the bay. Maybe throw in a purple every once in a while.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I agree with the rapala, it can't be beat. Krockadiles are also an awesome lure, salmon love them. As for the walleye tot colors, when I was working on a charter boat, purple/chart. herring bone/red lip caught alot of fish and all of our big ones, including a 9.2lb fish, the biggest on the Capt.'s boat ever, and a very nice fish for the inner bay.


----------



## omerjim (Feb 19, 2002)

Dang, isnt this kinda like asking what kind of woman is best? They all have their good points depending on what you want to catch (fish, not women), if I had to pick only one lure, it would have to be a spoon (daredevil), it can be cast, trolled, jiged, and even stillfished with bait.
Perchin is starting to produce up here through the ice think I'll go tomorrow!


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

Yeah, this is like asking what kind of truck is best, but I'm chiming in anyway. If I was limited to one crankbait for the rest of my life, give me anything Rapala made. I'm partial to the originals and shad raps, although the new tail dancers are pretty good too. I wasn't too excited about the long cast minnows when they came out, but they are starting to grow on me. The one mistake Rapala has made (besides that stupid snagless spoon they tried to make) is the discontinuation of the Husky Jerk. I have probably caught more pre-spawn, (ice-out to 50 degrees) fish with clown colored husky jerks than any of my other lures combined. 

I also use a lot of fire tiger bombers in rivers for smallmouth. They are deadly in the Saint Joe. 

As for other techniques, I use a lot of lead head jigs for smallmouth. Throw in spinnerbaits in summer weeds and carolina rigs and you have 80% of my bass arsenal. 

As for walleye's, lots of rapalas and lindy rigs. I do like to "double barrel" walleyes in the summertime. I find a promising looking weedy edge. Rig up a leech on a slip bobber and toss it around in the weeds. While its setting, I toss shad raps along the edges and in the holes.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Rapala, any kind
Mepps or other spinnner
Jig with curly tail grub
Split shot and #12 hook, for stream trout


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Anytime -- PANFISH...
Rat Finkee (tied with a loop knot - of course!)
ALL GLOW , my favorite flavor -- pannies just plain KacKLe them DowN!!!!!!!









I hear trout like them too?? hehehe...
They EVEN look tasty!!!!
http://www.customjigsandspins.com/softbody.html 

 Robert

(Yes , Rapala's ROOL the roost - for KranKs...)


----------



## jaid (Jul 5, 2002)

The most reliable for me are:

for bass; plow jockey (white spinnerbait a close 2nd, texas rig a close 3rd)

for pike; bucktail (mepps musky killer in white)

for musky; bucktail (hirschs ghost tail, black with orange blade)

for panfish; leaf worms


My favorite to use however:

for bass; texas rigged 5" kalins salty grub

for pike; bucktail

for musky; jitterbug

Theres nothing like seeing a big musky nail a jitterbug on the surface!


----------

